# what to use for clearing small trees along trail.



## Flavo (May 26, 2013)

I have really nice trails behind my house that a previous land owner made with some pretty serious machinery. Some of them are getting over grown on the sides from lack of use or maintenance. 

The trees I want to remove are only a couple inches at best at the base. They could be easily removed with a good set of loppers. Problem is is that it might take a couple days or more to get all these trees out of here.

I'm wondering what my options are for removing these. Throw out the ideas please.  I was  thinking of one of those brush cutters that I can attach to the end of my weed wacker.?


----------



## Descending sparky (May 26, 2013)

I just bought a stihl fs90 brush/weed eater! You can swap the cutting line out for multiple cutting attachments, the one I was using was for thick weeds and grass! You can get a circular saw blade attachment that cuts saplings and trees and such does up to 3" I think! I would recommend that or I also picked up a pole saw attachment for the trimmer and it also works great for low stuff because you don't fatigue your body as much because u don't have to bend over!


----------



## charly (May 26, 2013)

I have a stihl FS 130 string trimmer with a saw blade attachment.. Be sure to cut everything square to the ground,,, Angled cuts can puncture tires and people, acting like spears..


----------



## 'bert (May 26, 2013)

hire someone with a mulcher on a skid steer.  It is expensive per hour until you see how much they get done in an hour.  plus it leave a nice ground cover.


----------



## bigbarf48 (May 26, 2013)

Brush cutters can be expensive. If you're gonna keep using it for trail maintenance it'll be worth it if not grab a cheap top handle chainsaw of CL and go to town


----------



## maple1 (May 26, 2013)

If you can attach a blade to your weed whacker, that might be good. Helps to have a stout weed whacker though - not sure what you've got.

My MS170 gets used quite a bit for that kind of thing. This young growth will only get bigger - if you can only take now what needs taken to get around, you could have some decent firewood from all along these trails for years to come. Which would make a smallish chainsaw like an MS170 an even better choice. And like was already said - try not to make spears.

(I don't think I'd want to try to cut too many 2" trees with my loppers - they're already almost toast from trying to cut too much stuff that was almost that big).


----------



## bogydave (May 26, 2013)

Flavo said:


> They could be easily removed with a good set of loppers.


 
 Good way to go.
No noise pollution 'you can get right down at ground level.
Good reason to get out side & enjoy/learn the property.

Be making  some good cook out fire wood for evening fires.


----------



## TreePointer (May 26, 2013)

charly said:


> I have a stihl FS 130 string trimmer with a saw blade attachment.. Be sure to cut everything square to the ground,,, Angled cuts can puncture tires and people, acting like spears..


 
That's exactly what I use--FS130 w/bike handles and Stihl Chisel Tooth Circular Saw Blade. I've cut 5" trees with it!


----------



## charly (May 26, 2013)

TreePointer said:


> That's exactly what I use--FS130 w/bike handles and Stihl Chisel Tooth Circular Saw Blade. I've cut 5" trees with it!


Yup, have the same set up---  2 stroke with valves,,, what a great motor!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 26, 2013)

When I cleared trails we too had lots of brush and lots of witch hazel. We have one weed whacker that also has a circular blade and we used that a lot for the clearing which *saved a lot of bending*. Once you get the trails cleared, it is an annual or semi-annual thing to keep the trails opened because brush just wants to grow out where there is open space. Sadly I've let many of our trails just grow up but I do normally keep the loppers on the atv and hack away from time to time.


----------



## paul bunion (May 26, 2013)

TreePointer said:


> That's exactly what I use--FS130 w/bike handles and Stihl Chisel Tooth Circular Saw Blade. I've cut 5" trees with it!



I have a 185 with the same setup.  Goes right through whatever you hit with it. With  5" trees you have to start worrying about what you are dropping on your head.   If you stay on top of the woody growth year to year you can use a grass blade and go a lot faster.


----------



## Ehouse (May 26, 2013)

Loppers and Machete (square top).


----------



## simple.serf (May 27, 2013)

I've got a '47 Gravely L tractor with a circular saw blade attachment that I use for just this type of thing.


----------



## MasterMech (May 29, 2013)

simple.serf said:


> I've got a '47 Gravely L tractor with a circular saw blade attachment that I use for just this type of thing.




Pics?


----------



## MasterMech (May 29, 2013)

Flavo said:


> I'm wondering what my options are for removing these.


 

Got any neighbors that have a tractor with a brush hog?  Put it in reverse and mow 'em down.  Could be the cheap option if they accept beer for payment.


----------



## TreePointer (May 29, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Got any neighbors that have *a tractor with a brush hog*? Put it in reverse and mow 'em down. Could be the cheap option if they accept beer for payment.


 
Yeah, that's my #1 trail clearer.  And I certainly accept beer for payment!


----------



## simple.serf (May 30, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Pics?


 
I've got a pic somewhere of me running this at a show while setting up, I'll see if I can find it.


----------

